
What should I study? - frankyo
I&#x27;ve got a PhD in chemistry. It seems like I&#x27;m stuck in a career dead end. My specialisation isn&#x27;t in demand and I don&#x27;t like it anymore. I have always been interested in computers and almost studied computer science instead of chemistry, but didn&#x27;t because i thought my math skills weren&#x27;t good enough.<p>Now I realize that that was stupid. I still enjoy my arch Linux machine, writing little Python scripts, using LaTex and reading hacker news. I have a good superficial knowledge of computers, but not sure what exactly I&#x27;d like to do or study. Nowadays there are so many options to study online. How do I figure out which course to take? I also want to have good prospects in terms of income and job flexibility, and not be bound too much to certain regions.
======
Artisanv
My advice to you and trust me you will thank me for it since you are using
python already. Go to www.ehow.com and study Python and Django web development
track and trust me when I say this will shift your mind for a better career
and even better fun thinking. I'm a computer engineer and I graduated as a
hardware designer and programmer but when I have taken a full stack class and
python in Django wheelchairs an awesome framework to develop websites from the
front end to the back end it made me feel happy and more productive end
artistic because web development makes you think in a very different concept
that the usual hardcore old-school programming

------
Artisanv
Sorry i meant Www.teamtreehouse.com

~~~
frankyo
Thanks for your response. Sounds very interesting. How much work is there in
terms of graphical design? That's something I'm not naturally good at. And Joe
long did it take you to become good at it?

